# D5200?



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm finally going to get a real camera. I'm trying to keep it around 500-800 bucks, to start. I will add lenses etc. As I learn. Is the d5200 a good camera to start and grow with. If so what are the basic needs. I'm interested in taking nature scenes storms, sunsets, landscapes. Also I would be using it for tank photo's. I've this camera with a 18mm-55mm or 18mm-105mm. Not sure what it means. Please help a beginner.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the D5100, and love it. I like the D5200, too. I have used and it is also a great beginner DSLR. However, if you want to save some money for lens, I would recommend just getting the D5100. The D5200 has some new features and more megapixels, but it really isn't worth it. Just because it's newer doesn't mean its better. 

If you get the D5100, and if you get it refurbished, you can save almost $400 to spend on lens, tripod, flash, batteries, etc. 

Here is a photo with the D5100, kit lens (18-55mm). Imagine if I had better lens.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/177632_4289193626044_157686079_o.jpg


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The D5200 is certainly a decent camera. The 18mm-55mm/18mm-105mm is telling you the lens focal length. These two lenses are zoom lenses. That means you can shot at a wide 18mm or zoom out to the max which will be the 55mm or 105mm. Kit lenses are ok for getting started but usually not the greatest lens. They will get the job done though. For the stuff you are wanting to shoot, you will be looking at a wider angle lens. The 18mm end of those two lenses will be plenty wide. Not sure which one of those lenses is better. You will get a great focal range with the 18mm-105mm but I don't know how the quality is.

If you don't object to buying used, you can grab a much better used camera in your budget range. The D7000 for instance is going for around $700 or even less these days, a D300 even less. The D90 price is falling too. There are a number of even older but still great cameras that can be had for cheap. The D80, D200 are two. You can grab one of those bodies for just a few hundred, buy a really nice lens and a tripod and learn on the older camera. When/if it's time to upgrade, you'll have a better understanding so you can get the most from the new camera.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Nubster and the plant man. Thank you both you have given me a lot to think about. I'm leaning toward the new side so I still have warranty. I'm also thinking I should just get the body and by the lens separate/used.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a little more then I intended on spending but the value seems great for a complete starter kit http://m.rakuten.com/product/246760028 what do you think.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly, I'd keep looking. The stuff in that kit is going to be pretty low quality. I know you want new for the warranty, but I think you should consider used. You'll get a lot more for the money and to be honest, out of the six cameras I've bought over the years, not a single issue with any of them and they have all been used. I've had a Nikon D70, D80, D200, D300, and currently my D7000 and I have a Sony NEX-6. Again, all used and all perfectly fine. I paid half or less than what they were new when I got them except for the Sony.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You have a 90 day warranty on Refurbished items and I think B&H has a warranty for used items that is also around 90 days. I wanted a new camera, but in the end, I realized, that a refurbished camera is new, its just that it had some problems in the manufacturing process that made them have to go back and fix it.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I thank you both for the input. By the way that pic is beautiful tpm. I went with the 5200 brand new. With my lack of experience I felt more comfortable buying something new. I got the 55-300mm and 18-55mm nikor lenses. I hope they serve me well. I'm looking forward to my new hobby and digital photography class soon. Again thanks for your input I really appreciate it.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on the new camera! Lets see some photos.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks I can't wait to start learning. I get the camera Thursday. With pics soon to follow.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

Da Plant Man said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/177632_4289193626044_157686079_o.jpg


you just sold me! I just wish i had beautiful specimens like that to capture haha


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

Da Plant Man, That picture is gorgeous! I was not expecting that when I clicked on it.

This thread is well timed. I was looking into a new camera myself but I was looking at this one: 




I also look forward to seeing some pics from you zackariah! 

I have a question for everyone in relation to the Nikon: What would I need to do night shots? I would like to try aquarium night shots and my husband wants to do astronomy shots. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> I have the D5100, and love it. I like the D5200, too. I have used and it is also a great beginner DSLR. However, if you want to save some money for lens, I would recommend just getting the D5100. The D5200 has some new features and more megapixels, but it really isn't worth it. Just because it's newer doesn't mean its better.
> 
> If you get the D5100, and if you get it refurbished, you can save almost $400 to spend on lens, tripod, flash, batteries, etc.
> 
> ...


WOW just wow that picture is beautiful, please tell me your secret


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Vira said:


> Da Plant Man, That picture is gorgeous! I was not expecting that when I clicked on it.
> 
> This thread is well timed. I was looking into a new camera myself but I was looking at this one: Amazon.com: Sony NEX-5RK/S 16.1 MP Compact Interchangeable Lens Digital Camera with 18-55mm Lens and 3-Inch LCD (Silver): SONY: Camera & Photo
> 
> ...


I plan to do a review from a beginners standpoint. I have only owned a point and shoot. That being said the Sony camera you are looking at really is not in the same class as the Nikon 5200 as far as I can see. It does not have a view finder or flash and you have to buy them separate. for that price I would look at the Nikon 3200 or 5100 (the plant man's photo was taken w/5100). So I guess with that Sony you are paying for its small size. Again I'm not experienced but I did lots of research before I bought the 5200. As far as your question on night/astronomy shots I have not a clue but I'm taking a photography class in September and if nobody has answered by then I will ask my professor.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Night shots need long exposure so a good solid tripod is a must and I'd highly recommend a remote for your camera. You don't want to press the shutter button as that could cause the camera to move. You can set the timer and that works but become tedious if you are taking multiple shots. I can't own a camera without a remote these days. To me they are invaluable. 

You choice of the Sony NEX is excellent. I have an NEX-6 and it's a great camera. Takes shots every bit as good as any Nikon DSLR I have ever owned.

Not a tank or astronomy shot, but it is a nearly zero light shot. 30 second exposure I believe it was. Low light stuff is fun.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

Good stuff! I look forward to your review zackariah! It turns out a friend of mine who is into cameras has a Nikon 5100 also. I plan to ask him what he thinks. So far I'm about sold on the Nikon. 

Nubster, your picture is awesome!  I knew about the long exposure for night shots but wasn't sure what else might be recommended. My husband actually took some awesome shots of me hula hooping with my LED gloves/hoop once using his cell and elongating exposure. I can't wait to try this with a real camera. I will look into the remote. Now if only I could program my phone to be the remote! :tongue:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Vira said:


> Now if only I could program my phone to be the remote! :tongue:


With some of the NEX cameras you can though I read it doesn't work the greatest.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

Nubster said:


> With some of the NEX cameras you can though I read it doesn't work the greatest.


Unfortunate. It would be an awesome feature imo.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Got the set up today. This will be my last phone pic.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking slick!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Holy snikeys thats a hell of a setup!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

how much did that set you back? i love that color BTW


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Should I do a review/5200 thread here or should I start a new one? And it set me back 1,000


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

I say a new thread. Easier for others to find and read. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

zackariah said:


> Should I do a review/5200 thread here or should I start a new one? And it set me back 1,000


all that for a $1,000!? jeez - I might need to pull out my CC.

definitely start a new thread with a review. I personally don't like the cnet review (she always makes me hate whatever camera she talks about)


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

The D5100 is about $400 online and $500 with a lens. That's why the thread interests me  good deal I think. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to start the review thread soon. I'm out looking for a new house in cali. I've been very busy. I will link the review when I get it posted.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is my review thread. It will be on going http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3421418


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

If you want the next level up, the D7000 is getting a lot more affordable now that the D7100 is out.


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

audioaficionado said:


> If you want the next level up, the D7000 is getting a lot more affordable now that the D7100 is out.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting the D5200 as well. How new is the D5200 compared to the D5100?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

The 5200 is brand new. The 5100 I believe came out in 2011.


----------

